# Where do you enjoy your summer?



## Larryh86GT (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my favorite spot in the summer. The beer just tastes better when I am relaxing on my deck with a good book to read.


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2010)

We have 2 places,
1st is where SWMBO and our daughter enjoy 2 bottles of wine in the evening over looking the KOI pond







The 2nd is where I enjot watching the ballgame on cable TV


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 7, 2010)

I notice you have a net over the pond to keep the egrets/herons from eating your gold. I have installed a water feature (streams, waterfalls and pond) but elected not to keep fish as we live on the water and it would be to much trouble keeping coons, cats, birds etc out. It is much easier in my opion to keep algie and mosquitoes down also.l Did I mention Skeeter???? I'll post pictures soon.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep its over 1/2. The heron here have a wing span 5-6FEET and can be up to 5 FEET tall.
I have about 18 .. in the 14-20" range and 25 new ones..from last Sept. they are now 5-6"


----------



## WaWa (Jul 8, 2010)

Here and here


----------



## whine4wine (Jul 8, 2010)

Here


----------



## seopiper (Jul 8, 2010)

whine4wine said:


> Here



We are still planning to go somewhere next week to unwind but don't know the place yet. But I'm hoping we could find similar to this place. Very relaxing.


----------



## MN-winer (Jul 8, 2010)

This is where I enjoy wine in the summer.

I hope this picture shows.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 8, 2010)

You know you all can just break a guys heart!!
Those are some good looking photos..
I just have to tough it out and spend my time when I can on the sunny beach!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is the patio my son and I put in before mothers day. We spend a lot of time here and also on our front porch. Too bad more of our neighbors don't sit out on their porches.


----------



## rodo (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is a photo of our niece helping my wife water last weekend.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2010)

This is where we enjoy our summer. I built this about 7 years ago and needs to be stained again. I built it out of Cambara which is a Philippine Mahogany.


----------



## whine4wine (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice deck Wade........But Mahogany.....OMG that must have cost a fortune.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 12, 2010)

very nice pics! that's one of the things i love about this forum. you all are helping me learn to relax!


----------

